# How far along were you when you told your parents?



## ClassicaLover

:)


----------



## Kimboowee

I told my mum straight away, i was only about 3 weeks. Didnt tell my bfs parents til i was like 13 weeks though lol x


----------



## kellysays2u

I told mine... about 2 weeks after I found out with my first when I misscarried. This time with my little princess I told them when I found out for sure at about 6 weeks.


----------



## Laura--x

I told them as soon as i found out, so 5 weeks x


----------



## starryeye31

When I was young with my first and 2nd babies I didnt tell my parents untill i was 5 months , good thing i was tiny .


----------



## x-dannielle

i found out on the friday and told my mum on the monday. i was 5weeks x


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl: As tempting as it was not to say anything, I drove to another federal state to their house at 8 weeks pregnant and just ripped of the band aid.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I was six weeks along.

I was at the doctors when I found out (I had no idea) and I couldn't take the news in or cope with that information, so I just about managed to ask the nurse to go get my mum (who was in the waiting room) and I just showed her the test there and then - she was great about it. She could see how shocked and shaken I was (and she knew I had been on the pill) so she was there keeping me together and telling me it would all be okay lol

All seems so weird to think about now that I am married, living with my husband (was living at home with my mum when I found out) and with our 9 month old daughter. The idea I ever thought I wouldn't be able to manage or cope with a baby seems ludicrous now - I can't even _imagine_ life without her!


----------



## reallytinyamy

ClassicaLover said:


> I'm thinking in 5 years time I might just turn up at Christmas with their 5 year old grandchild and perhaps they'll work it out themselves?
> 
> *joke*
> 
> How long until you broke the news?

I wasnt far off that!!!

I told them when I was 18 weeks gone. 

I was 8 weeks gone over christmas and endured dinners and days out with them and in laws with terrible sickness and managed not to say a word!!


----------



## Miss_SC

*My mum found out at 12 weeks and tried to force upon me to have an abortion, so I've not come round to telling her about baby number two yet =[ x*


----------



## Mommyy2be

I waited a while to tell my parents...I was 4 months pregnant when i told them...


----------



## angels330

i told my mum when i was 6 months and my dad at 8 months lol x


----------



## Genna

I told my oldest brother who is 29 with 4 children (sooo close with him) when I was about 9 weeks, had him with me when I told my dad (lord knows I wouldn't have been able to tell my dad with out him) at 10 weeks. Kept it from my mom until about 14 weeks... wanted to tell baby's daddy's parents sooner, but he wouldn't tell them until just recently...ugh, would have been SOOO much easier if they knew before.:hissy:


----------



## TashaAndBump

angels330 said:


> i told my mum when i was 6 months and my dad at 8 months lol x

:shock: Didn't they notice the bump?! lol I couldn't have kept quiet that long ha ha


----------



## LeaArr

This isn't my story, but a girl I went to school with didn't tell ANYONE til the week before she was due. She was a bigger girl, so no one really noticed the bump. That was so scary.


----------



## Becky

I told me mum at 14 weeks my dad at 24 weeks and Lukes parents inbetween x


----------



## Jkelmum

I found out at 28 wks told at 30wks gave birth at 36 lol


----------



## tasha41

I told my parents at 10 weeks I think. I waited about a month after finding out to break the news because I was so scared, LOL. My boyfriend told his parents the same night.. it felt really good to get it over with and things are okay now.. but it's definitely not something I'd ever want to repeat as a teen, lol.. at least next time around I'll be living on my own and I'll be 20-something! :)


----------



## LilMama2be

i was like almost 4 weeks.


----------



## angels330

:shock: Didn't they notice the bump?! lol I couldn't have kept quiet that long ha ha[/QUOTE]

lol i lived with my dad until bump really started to show wgich was quite late around 6 months, and i lived in my dads big jumper lol,had to put up with him saying i was putting on weight and making me go to the gym lol. then i moved in with my mum who then found out. took 2 months to tell my dad oops! x


----------



## esther

The neighbour across the road had a daughter in her final year of high school (17 yrs old). I remember seeing her in the driveway one day and said to my then boyfriend, "is Billie pregnant" and he just scoffed and said nahhh. Then one night my ex and I came home very early in the morning from being out on the town, we jumped out of the taxi and saw Billie's dad coming home as well. Got chatting to him and he told us that Billie had gone into labour. He was pretty stressed out, so we invited him in for a night cap with us - and we wanted the gossip as well lol. Turns out she never told him about it, he thought he knew something was up but she never told him and then just went into labour and that is how he found out. 

The funny thing is, he was probably the most easy going guy in the world, she could get away with anything.


----------



## ClassicaLover

:)


----------



## orange-sox

Errr, I'm living at home with my mum and I've still not told her yet *hides*

I know I know, tell her soon it's like ripping off a plaster, but it's not that simple with her, I'm terrified of her hurting me or trying to hurt my baby, and so I'm trying to get myself out of here asap, I'd rather be out before I tell her. 

ClassicaLover, 6/7 months isn't too late if that's what you think is right... if you don't live with them, and you don't get on then I wouldn't make a point of getting in touch just to tell them, especially if they are going to cause you and your baby stress...

Btw, I love your idea of just turning up in 5 years, I so wish I could do that!


----------



## usedtobewarren

I told my mum I was pregnant with my daughter at about ten weeks. She made no secret of the fact she disapproved, and I think she was relieved when we lost her.

As we no longer speak, I haven't told her that I'm pregnant again. I might get my sister to tell her after I've had my scan on the 22nd though.


----------



## uno_dos_tres

actually i didn't even find out until about 10 weeks. i waited extra long to worry because my periods are pretty irregular; sometimes i don't even get one, and i guess i thought luck would find me this time :) but i told them like two weeks after that..i was already starting to gain weight and have those weird "i'm pregnant" tendencies.


----------



## Alexis

im telling mom tomorrow... im almost 4 weeks along... she knows i MIGHT be, so she is buying me a test... but ive already tested, twice. and both are positive. im scared to tell my dad and my ex's parents.


----------



## alloyd519

Haha that's funny! Just show up with a kid! Well I was 17 when I first got pregnant, but was married, so I told them around 3 months or so, didn't wanna tell anyone right away becuase i was scared of a miscarraige


----------



## loz

with my daughter when i was 17 i did not tell them at all! they found out at 5months off my gran, my gran got told by our hairdresser lol im 23 now and told her a week after i found out x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I was 7weeks with Jasmine when I told my mum, and about 16weeks when I told my dad, OH's parents found out at 12weeks, this time round, told my mum at 12weeks, dad still doesn't know and neither do OH's family


----------



## Sophie1205

I found out when I was 6 weeks and I told my mum the day after I found out. Took me a few more days to tell my dad though. 
x


----------



## dreams

I told my mother when i was 12 weeks, after so many weeks of putting it off! The first few weeks were awful, always going on about have i thought about all my options and am i sure i want to do this urgh. Now though she's buying my pram and everythings ok :) oh and i didn't tell my father she just went downstairs and told him lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was 19wks
that was only because i found out at 18+6


----------



## rubberchickuk

i was 28 weeks when i told anyone with my first.....i was 14 and i complete denial!!!!
Lucky i was a size 8 still.....of course it wasnt as scary as i thought :)


----------



## angels330

i have experience with waiting so long and i have to be honest i wouldnt wish it upon anyone else doing the same. the emotions i had to go through by myself were incredibly stressful, every phone call i dreaded in case it was the hospital and every letter i had to get to before my dad got to them, my heart was racing all the time because i was scared people would find out before i told them. the longer i waited the harder it gets! x


----------



## Komatsu

I waited till I was almost 13 weeks along . Honestly I truly wish I had built up the nerve earlier on to tell my parents . My father was truly hurt by that alone .


----------



## angels330

Komatsu said:


> I waited till I was almost 13 weeks along . Honestly I truly wish I had built up the nerve earlier on to tell my parents . My father was truly hurt by that alone .

exactly the same with mine, hurt that i couldnt go to him


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I found out at around 6 weeks, we told my boyfriend's mum that night and I told my mum the following day. Left it to her to break the news to my dad  They weren't too good about it at first, but it was the shock obviously. Everyone is very excited now :)
Definately better to get it out the way!

xoxox


----------



## dizzy65

im scared to tell my parents i havent yet


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

definately better to get it out the way hun... after i told my mum, she was trying to get me to have an abortion, but i left her for a while to calm down and she came round to the idea... it's never good to wait, makes you more nervous and makes it much harder for you to tell them.
good luck!
xoxox


----------



## mummyholly

I didn't find out myself until i was two months, i told my ex boyfriend that same day. I needed some time alone and to get my head around it, i told my mum a week after that and she told my dad. I told my best friend right after my mum too.


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I waited till 11 weeks and I'm glad I did. In all honesty I wouldnt have told them any sooner and I had planned to wait til 12 weeks.


----------



## M0MMA 2 B

To be honest, I'm 6 weeks pregnant and I haven't said a word to my mom. I'm planning on telling her when I get farther along.


----------



## mummylissy

With our son we waited til after the 12 week scan and took both sets of parents out for a meal and told them all together as we knew they wouldn't over react in public! By the time we got home it had sunk in abit and although they did give me a lecture on how would we afford it, who would look after it when i was at work or college, where would we live, etc.
We haven't told our parents this time yet because I'm scared of their reaction because we've had them so close! Our son will be 11 months when this one is born!! I think we'll probably wait til after the 12 week scan again!


----------



## PaperBunny

I haven't told my parents yet. I don't speak to my dad very often as he lives abroad but i haven't told my mum yet anyway.

I'm not even sure how far along I am... oops.

x


----------



## randence

One hour ago. I'm 2 weeks preggers.


----------



## Mumof42009

Im dreading telling my parents going to wait as long as possible cause know what their reaction is going to be that ive messed up my life again, im going to be the one bringing up the baby becuase oh doesnt live with me, how am i going to cope etc etc i need to get prepared for it! xx


----------



## blurrybby

i just found out recently, i'm about 3 1/2 weeks along, and I'm probably gonna wait a little while longer.


----------



## FizzleBob

I told my mum 4 days after I found out. Told my LO parents about 7 weeks later. My dad doesn't know yet, even though my son is 14months! :)


----------



## new&improved

i was 6 weeks when i found out. and at 8 weeks i brought my grandma to the ultra sound. i just told her i was taking her out for her bday, but secretly it was to tell her i was pregnant.


----------



## xLisax

I was 7 weeks wen i found out and thats wen i spilled the beans! At first my dad was a bit against the idea, but now Max is here and they all love him to bits!!!! :)

xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

hey 
congradulations on the pregnancy!
i told my mum 2days after i had my positive test once id come to terms with it.
i had my scan last week and im now 8weeks.
havent told my dad yet.xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hey!
Congradulations to everyone who's expecting!
Im 6 weeks and 4 days and have a doctors appointment in the morning...don't even know what to say to him!
I havn't told my mum yet and partner hasnt told his parents either! Both of us are petrified of their reactions especially because I'm suppossed to be going to University in September!whoops!


----------



## raaychel

i had told mine at about 10weeks :happydance:​


----------



## daniandbaby

i was 6 weeks


----------



## CallieBert

I was almost 4 and a half months, i didnt tell her she noticed


----------



## LilMama2be

I told my parents the day after i found out for sure.
october 4th i took a HPT, it was a faint positive, so i went to planned parenthood the next day, and they did another one, so on October 6th, i told them.

I was like 4 weeks or something?
I didn't want to wait long at all, because i knew the longer i waited the more upset they'd be


----------



## KJunkie

Well, the first time my mom knew right away. But, after all the stress she helped put me through, this time I didn't tell her until ... yesterday, at 9w3d.


----------



## rice.baby

I told my mom the night I took the test. I felt like it was needed.
She's had five kids so I figured she'd understand. She had me at 16, my twin sisters at 18 and then my newest sister just a year ago. She was also a serrogate.

Of course she was shocked at first but shes already trying to help me plan and I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow. The hardest part will be telling my boyfriend's mom; she's really tough about sex and still thinks Kaleb is a virgin (hahahaha).


----------



## teen mummy

me and my mum both found out when i went the doctors i was 6months gone


----------



## expectinroxie

I just found out this past sunday that I am prego. I want to tell my mom, but I'm scared as heck at her reaction. How do y'all feel would be a good way to tell her?


----------



## sweetlullaby

Honestly the best way to tell your mom would be to just blurt it out, i told my mum 2 nights ago and she was great, didnt shout yell or anything she gave me a hug and talked to me for ages (though possibly was super nice because i started crying.you could try it if you guys are close) I honestly thought she would kill me but i suppose every parent reacts differently. from what ive heard give her a couple of days if she is angry and in shock and im sure she will come around. good luck and remember the longer you leave it the worse it will be!x


----------



## CallieBert

teen mummy said:


> me and my mum both found out when i went the doctors i was 6months gone

6 Months!?!?
How could you possibly not know? :huh::huh:


----------

